# CZ-USA model 3



## REDFOXJR (Nov 18, 2011)

If this rifle has been discontinued by cz, and is still being sold by another manufacture, that cost a little over double of what the rifle originally cost. How come its value hasnt risen any. Is it that there is just not many people aware of it? The other company wants as much for the action, as I paid for the entire gun, with a beautiful stock, the gun is a tack driver.


----------



## Patchpusher (Nov 20, 2011)

The Model 3 was built using a Montana Rifleman action. It was up to CZ to due the final fit and finish on the rifle. According to Montana Rifleman when I asked them why the bolt on the CZ rifle had so many tooling marks and roughness.


----------



## Patchpusher (Nov 20, 2011)

Prices shown for actions are full retail prices. Most new  firearms are sold at wholesale cost plus 10%.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Jan 21, 2012)

Patchpusher said:


> The Model 3 was built using a Montana Rifleman action. It was up to CZ to due the final fit and finish on the rifle. According to Montana Rifleman when I asked them why the bolt on the CZ rifle had so many tooling marks and roughness.



tooling marks? roughness? not mine, no marks, opens and operates with my pinky.


----------

